# UNterschied bmx/mtb pedalgewinde??



## reaper (9. Juni 2003)

Gibt es da irgendwelche Unterschiede (bezüglich Gewindedurchmesser..) zwischen BMX Kurbel und MTB ?
Oder kann ich ans BMX auch jedes beliebige MTB Pedal (zb Point Alien oä.) dranbaun??


----------



## Bremerhavener© (9. Juni 2003)

Einteilige BMX Kurbeln haben ein 1/2 " Pedalgewinde.

Dreiteilige Kurbeln besitzen ein 9/16" Gewinde, in welches alle MTB Pedale passen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reaper (9. Juni 2003)

dankschön..
das war alles was ich wissen wollte...
hab ne 3 teilige kurbel...
also sollte es passen


----------



## Bremerhavener© (10. Juni 2003)

Jo.


----------

